# X850XT Overclock



## Casheti (Jun 22, 2006)

Is 579/1218 a good overclock for a Sapphire Radeon X850XT PCI-E 256MB?

It is using the stock cooler, with fan speeds locked at 100%. Please post any other clocks that you have acheived. I would be very interested to see them.


----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 22, 2006)

with stock cooling of course they are.
there are cards that can hit 600+ mhz core with stock but your is nice also.


----------



## Casheti (Jun 22, 2006)

Yeah, I could hit 600MHz, but I started to get visual artifacts in the 3D Window, which I picked up on manually, but ATITool didn't, so I stopped at 579MHz 

And by the way, im at school right now


----------



## trog100 (Jun 23, 2006)

if u can see em even thow atitool cant they are there and u cant hit 600... he he he

trog


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 23, 2006)

I could get 590/570 with stock cooler and memory cooling modifications (copper on the rear memory chips...the metal backplate was an insult to computers.). Now I can get 605/605 . Though, I leave it at stock to preserve the life of my card, and I also fail the ATItool artifact test (all other 3D apps are fine though...oh well.). To pass the ATItool artifact test, I need to have clocks at 557/557.


----------



## Casheti (Jun 23, 2006)

Looks like I shoud get better clocks with an Arctic Cooling Silencer. Hopefully hitting 600MHz Core.


----------

